

 Giving away a ticket to Erlang Factory SF Bay (next week) - rubyrescue
http://inakanetworks.com/blog/2012/03/22/inaka-erlang-factory-2012-ticket/

======
rubyrescue
It's technically a game of skill as you need to write an Erlang bot that plays
"rock paper scissors lizard spock". That's either really easy if you know
Erlang, or a great way to get started learning...

------
tovbin_matthew
Enjoyed! 10x ;)

